
Ask HN: Personal, local, (portable?) Knowledge Database - cyxxon
Is there an easy to use personal knowledge database you can recommend? I am trying to bring order to the chaos of ten years of putting reusable code snippets, infos on a specific weird API call, problems I might come across at a different customer (I am a consultant), etc. into text files, Word docs, PDF files, what have you. I tried to follow some sort of file system hierarchy, but tagging and categorizing would be better - do I put it under some code keyword, or under the topic? What if it fits more than one topic?<p>I tried TiddlyWiki and put it into Dropbox, but soon realised I cannot really add arbitrary attachments, which makes sense given the nature of the Wiki. The idea of just having one syncing file is still nice, though. Maybe something bigger, but following the same principles, like one file (maybe an archive or so), or a directory?<p>I know I could just put up some other Wiki software on a host of maybe some Atlassian knockoff, that&#x27;s not the problem, but then in real life I still don&#x27;t always have good network access everywhere (for some obscure reason many companies still restrict network access, have shitty proxy configurations, etc.). At the other end some local software that only works on a specific OS and the DB only on one laptop is also not convenient - and I have to overcome the urge to just add this new tidbit to the old file dump and get around to using the new way soon(TM)...
======
Dmitry_Bryliuk
sounds somehow similar to your goals: [http://project-
identity.com](http://project-identity.com)

it is a free web solution. it is possible to organize both by folders and tags
(properties/relations) and then search by keywords with respect to properties
and relations.

any info can be shared or private. you may search through all users or a
specific user. you may filter out which group of users to search inside or
skip.

however it requires google account and no attachments now, it is possible to
use google drive for your files and put links to gd into the system.

------
dude01
I keep everything in text files that are checked into a set of private
repositories. And then I can grep through the files whenever I want. And I
have portability and version control.

